# 30 HP ETEC Prop selections



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

What kind of numbers are you getting now? I just ordered my 30 etec tiller with elec start, tilt and trim. I am on the list for a Salt Marsh Heron, should be sometime near august. I am trying to gather some info ahead of time. That etec. A nice motor!


----------



## ty1on54 (Feb 22, 2017)

RPM 5600 @ 25 MPH


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a 30 Etec on a Glades X tunnel, so completely different setup. My stock aluminum prop that came with the motor was the same as yours. I'd just talk to a prop guy and tell him what you are getting now and where you want to be. He can get you close enough on pitch to where he can tweak it from there on out until it gets dialed in just right.

I have two powertech props one is a heavily cupped SRA 3 11 pitch that Jack Foreman at Crossroads propeller did for me and the other is a stock SRA 4 13 pitch. They both give me upper 5000s in rpm. The 4 blades is a tad faster, but the 3 blade stays hooked up better so that is what stays on my motor.


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

ty1on54 said:


> Good Day all, I have a Beavertail Micro 16 W/ ETEC 30 I was hoping somebody has found a great SS prop for this setup. Currently have the stock Alum. 10.3 X 12 prop. Looking at a
> Power tech SRA 10 X ??? to replace my Alum prop. Has anyone gone through the trial & errors
> finding a good replacement SS prop. any and all feedback would be great.



Curious if you found a prop for your micro and if so what speed and prop is it?


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

I have 2018 Etec 30hp on a lt25 
With the stock prop I run about 28 mph, but I am cavitating when I make any sort of turn. I purchased a Powertech sra3 10x13 and I am still cavitating. Let me know if you have anything that could help me out as well. Powertech has a warranty where you can return a prop within 30 days and they’ll give you another one but a different pitch I’m going to try the 10x15 and see what results I get


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

What kind of rpms did you see with the powertech? I have that same prop in the same size and only getting about 5400 max rpm. This is still low and can’t get any better than that.


----------



## ty1on54 (Feb 22, 2017)

Reelscreamer said:


> Curious if you found a prop for your micro and if so what speed and prop is it?


I did not find a prop that I was happy with, After time I realized the 30 ETEC was not worth anymore of my time. and in my opinion the boat was under powered and rated for 30hp max.
ssssssSo I sold the Micro and went to Cayo to have a 180MV built W/ ZUK 60


----------

